# Umrechnung Nm in in.lbs



## sharky (6. März 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich muss drehmomente von inch.pound in Nm umrechnen. bisher hab ich die angabe
1 in.lbs = 0,1129 Nm
bzw
8,8508 in.lbs = 1 Nm

kann da jemand zustimmen?


----------



## nullstein (6. März 2010)

8,8508 in.lbs = 1 Nm

Passt!

1 inch = 25,4mm
1 lb = [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]0,453592 kg

Kannste also überprüfen.
[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. März 2010)

ich bin schockiert

dann verlangen die an meinem hinterbau wirklich 16 bzw 22 nm anzugsmoment


----------



## Piefke (6. März 2010)

http://www.me-systeme.de/calculate/torque.html

oder

www.gidf.de


----------



## nullstein (6. März 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> ich bin schockiert
> 
> dann verlangen die an meinem hinterbau wirklich 16 bzw 22 nm anzugsmoment



Was sind denn das für Schrauben? 16-22 Nm passt bei M10-M12.


----------



## sharky (6. März 2010)

trek hinterbau, auseinander hatte ich den noch nicht. die 16nm sind definitv an einer nicht m10 großen schraube dran. hmm... mehr als acht mm hat die glaub nicht, aber der hersteller wird schon wissen, was er drauf schreibt


----------



## Tom Servo (6. März 2010)

Für 'nen Dämpfer zu montieren? Falls ja, dann scheint das noch wenig. An meinem Gambler soll ich den Spass mit 35 Nm anziehen.


----------



## sharky (6. März 2010)

nein, für die drehpunkte des hinterbaus, ein mal an der achse hinten 22Nm und oben an der sitzstrebe zur wippe hin dann 17Nm und die schrauben sind weder vollmaterial noch m10 oder so. aber 35Nm am dämpfer find ich schon sehr extrem. vor allem wenig sinnig. überall, aber nicht dort. links und rechts ne aufnahme für die schraube, da kommt es doch mehr auf deren zugfestigkeit an als auf das anzugsmoment?


----------



## R.C. (6. März 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Schrauben? 16-22 Nm passt bei M10-M12.



Was bringt dich denn auf diese Idee? 
Mein Rahmen hat folgende Angaben (fuer alle nicht naeher angegebenen Drehmomente):
M4 Schrauben:                 4 - 5.5Nm
M5 Schrauben:                 6.5 - 7.5Nm
M6 Schrauben:                 10Nm 
M8 Schrauben:                 18 - 21Nm
M10 Schrauben:                32 - 35Nm

Was auch in etwa mit Sharkys Hinterbau zusammenpassen wuerde


----------



## Der Toni (6. März 2010)

Habe meinen Hinterbau gerade gemacht. Laut Hersteller waren es da zwischen 11 und 12 Nm.


----------



## sharky (6. März 2010)

ich glaube kaum, dass man allein vom durchmesser auf das zulässige drehmoment schließen kann!
wie bereits erwähnt: die festigkeit des materials, schraube wie gegengewinde, ist mit entscheidend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. März 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Habe meinen Hinterbau gerade gemacht. Laut Hersteller waren es da zwischen 11 und 12 Nm.



welcher hersteller war es?


----------



## R.C. (6. März 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> ich glaube kaum, dass man allein vom durchmesser auf das zulässige drehmoment schließen kann!



Aeh, genau das (im Bezug auf M10-M12) sollte mein Post ja aussagen, falls du mich meintest?!


----------



## Der Toni (6. März 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> welcher hersteller war es?



Rocky Mountain. Sind aber auch M6. Für M8 gibt er 27Nm an.


----------



## sharky (6. März 2010)

R.C. schrieb:


> Aeh, genau das (im Bezug auf M10-M12) sollte mein Post ja aussagen, falls du mich meintest?!



 genau das!


----------



## nullstein (7. März 2010)

R.C. schrieb:


> Was bringt dich denn auf diese Idee?
> Mein Rahmen hat folgende Angaben (fuer alle nicht naeher angegebenen Drehmomente):
> M4 Schrauben:                 4 - 5.5Nm
> M5 Schrauben:                 6.5 - 7.5Nm
> ...



Und wat passiert zwischen 21 und 32 Nm? Setzt euch mal mit der VDI2230 auseinander, dann merkt ihr, dass man anhand des Durchmesser schon ungefähr sagen kann, welche Moment benötigt wird. Aber ihr habt natürlich recht, dass nicht nur der Durchmesser ne Rolle spielt. Festigkeit, Nachgiebigkeit der verspannten Teile, Flankenreibung, Kopfreibung, Dehn- oder Schaftschraube etc. Schrauben sind ne sehr komplizierte Sache und meine Einschätzung ist, dass wir kaum etwas über Schrauben wissen. Vielmehr berufen wir uns auf empirische Daten und nähern verdammt grob an. Den Rest erledigt dann die "Intelligenz" des Materials.


----------



## sramx9 (7. März 2010)

@ sharky
kleiner Tipp - Schrauben ganz vorsichtig anziehen. ich habe mir letztes Jahr 3 Tage vor`m Urlaub die Schraube, die Sitzstrebe und Umlenkwippe verbindet, abgerissen. Hatte das Knacken des Schlüssels nicht bemerkt. Ich brauchte gar nicht so viel Kraft um das Ding abzureissen. Habe dann nach dem Urlaub die neue Schraube mit ca. 16nm ( also eher unterer angegebener Wert ) angezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (7. März 2010)

danke 

eine toleranz steht nur hinten am lager drauf, an der wippe nicht. da sind es ja auch "nur" 17 Nm. ich frag sicherheitshalber auf jeden fall vorher nochmal beim hersteller an, von wo bis wo die toleranz ist.


----------



## sramx9 (7. März 2010)

komisch -bei meinem 2009er steht an der "Wippenschraube" 125 - 200in.lbs


----------



## sharky (7. März 2010)

sämtliche schrauben an der wippe oben haben 150 in.lbs draufstehen. seltsamer weise ist die hinten am achslager links auf der bremsseite mit 200 in.lbs angegeben und die rechts auf der antriebseite mit 150 in.lbs


----------



## sramx9 (7. März 2010)

na dann - wenn es drauf steht. Werden sich wohl was bei gedacht haben.


----------



## xfauxpasx (9. Mai 2011)

sharky schrieb:


> trek hinterbau, auseinander hatte ich den noch nicht. die 16nm sind definitv an einer nicht m10 großen schraube dran. hmm... mehr als acht mm hat die glaub nicht, aber der hersteller wird schon wissen, was er drauf schreibt



Für alle, die wie ich zufällig hier auf den Thread stoßen.....

Sind M10er - http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-shock-mount-bolt-rockerlink-daempfer-bolzen-session-88.html


----------



## Christian_85 (21. Mai 2011)

Hi, Laut der Formel oben muesste ich dann bei meinem Trek Scratch Air die Mino Link Schraube mit 19.75 Nm anziehen? Drauf steht 175 IN-LBS. Ist das Korrekt bevor ich mir die da auch noch abreche. Danke Gruss Christian


----------



## realScheff (21. Mai 2011)

Christian_85 schrieb:


> Hi, Laut der Formel oben muesste ich dann bei meinem Trek Scratch Air die Mino Link Schraube mit 19.75 Nm anziehen? Drauf steht 175 IN-LBS. Ist das Korrekt bevor ich mir die da auch noch abreche. Danke Gruss Christian



Tu es nicht! 

Hab meine vor 2 Wochen abgerissen  
Der Händler faselte was von wegen "Schraube von Stahl auf Alu umgestellt...bla".
Meine ist jetzt mit 12Nm angezogen und es hält.

Gruß


----------



## aircondition (29. Mai 2011)

Moin,
ich hab gestern mein Scratch bekommen und es heute aufgebaut. Bin leider (noch) ziemlicher Anfänger was selbst basteln etc. anbelangt. Hatte mir nun von nem Freund nen Drehmomentschlüssel geliehen, um alle Schrauben nochmal mit dem richtigen Wert anzuziehen. 

Bis auf den Mino Link hat alles gut funktioniert, jedoch hatte die Schraube dort die gegensätzliche Drehrichtung, warum auch immer. Naja, ich hab nicht gerafft dass der Drehmo nur in eine Richtung funktioniert und solange angezogen bis es seltsame Kratz- und Knirschgeräusche gegeben hat. Abgerissen ist nichts, aber ich hab nun irgendwie ein ungutes Gefühl bei der Sache. 

Ist das noch unbedenklich, weil es die Schraube höchstwahrscheinlich im Falle eines Defekts gleich komplett unbrauchbar gemacht hätte, oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen, dass die Schraube jeden Moment brechen kann?


----------



## Christian_85 (29. Mai 2011)

Ich hab sie gut handfest angezogen hat auch etwas geknarzt.. bin zwar erst 2mal unterwegs gewesen aber ich hab keinerlei probleme damit.


----------



## aircondition (29. Mai 2011)

Bin gerade von der ersten Tour heimgekommen. Der Hinterbau hat zumindest die ersten paar Sprünge anstandslos mitgemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_85 (29. Mai 2011)

Dito komme grade von der Hausrunde immernoch alles bestens ! (=


----------



## sharky (7. Juli 2013)

nachdem ich heut den spaß nochmal wiederholt habe... ich hab bei 8Nm bereits die schraube bzw. den sechskant aufgeweitet. wie die auf die angaben kommen, ist mir ein rätsel. bei einer stahlschraube sehe ich das noch ein. bei ner M10 aluschraube 12Nm drauf zu geben ist irgendwie nicht darstellbar.


----------



## falloutt (7. Juli 2013)

8,8508 in.lbs = 1 Nm


----------



## sharky (7. Juli 2013)

falloutt schrieb:


> 8,8508 in.lbs = 1 Nm



das hatten wir schon vor 2 jahren geklärt


----------



## mäxx__ (13. November 2014)

s.h.i.c.e dass ich erst heute auf diesen fred gestoßen bin.

Habe die Rocker Schraube am Remedy ersetzen wollen, mein Händler hatte zum Glück eine da und ich Kaschperl schraube die erst mit dem Inbus handfest rein und stellte dann das Drehmoment auf 10Nm; nach nicht mal einer Umdrehung reisst die Schraube ab.

F*ck!!

Hoffentlich hat der Dealer noch Ersatz...


----------



## Tombolo (1. Januar 2018)

Habenen transition tr 450 rahmen 
Sind die angaben zu viel oder passt das?https://drive.google.com/file/d/14zE4FWglrRF0bBqiOfKNyv-1HLn-2z9M/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2018)

Tombolo schrieb:


> Habenen transition tr 450 rahmen
> Sind die angaben zu viel oder passt das?https://drive.google.com/file/d/14zE4FWglrRF0bBqiOfKNyv-1HLn-2z9M/view?usp=drivesdk


und das soll man warum hier in diesem mehrere jahre alten thread wissen? vielleicht den hersteller oder händler fragen? wieso glauben die leute irgendwelchen leuten im netz, die sie nicht kennen und deren kompetenz ihnen unbekannt ist, mehr als den leuten und profis vor ort?


----------



## --- (1. Januar 2018)

Tombolo schrieb:


> Habenen transition tr 450 rahmen
> Sind die angaben zu viel oder passt das?https://drive.google.com/file/d/14zE4FWglrRF0bBqiOfKNyv-1HLn-2z9M/view?usp=drivesdk



Transition hat doch eine eigene Website mit Supportbereich. Da gibt es die Anleitung zum Downloaden.

http://www.transitionbikes.com/BlogImages/KB_TR450HangTag.pdf

Edit: Du hast doch im anderen Thread bereits die korrekte Antwort mit dem gleichen Link bekommen. Warum fragst du jetzt hier nochmal nach? Du siehst doch selbst das es sich dabei um die Herstellerseite handelt. Besser bekommst du es ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## sharky (2. Januar 2018)

--- schrieb:


> Du siehst doch selbst das es sich dabei um die Herstellerseite handelt. Besser bekommst du es ganz sicher nicht.


meine rede. möchte wirklich wissen, was manche menschen umtreibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (2. Januar 2018)

Irgendwann hab ich mich mal irgendwo beschwert ueber die Spacken, die immer multi-posten, was dazu fuehrt, dass Leute in Thread A ihre Zeit opfern, um Dinge zu beantworten, die in Thread B bereits beantworten worden sind.

Eine _offensichtlich ernstgemeinte_ Antwort war: 'Ja aber der Fragesteller opfert doch auch seine Zeit'

  

Es gibt so viele Dinge, die kann und muss man nicht verstehen, Verpeiltheit ist heute bei so vielen Menschen Teil ihres Wesens.

Ein anderes Beispiel sind die Leute, die auf die Mitfahrgelegenheit warten, und sobald der Fahrer um zwei Sekunden ueberfaellig ist, ihm hinterhertelefonieren.
Man koennte ahnen, dass er im Verkehr festhaengt, und schon noch kommen wird, aber das wuerde Wahrnehmung der Realitaet voraussetzen - in aller Regel kann man naemlich den dichten Verkehr auch am Treffpunkt gut beobachten ... 

Einen von diesen Typen (Medizinstudent!! Man sollte meinen 'geistige Elite') hab ich dann mal gefragt was das soll.
Hilfloses Schulterzucken, 'ja ich hab halt Angst stehengelassen zu werden' ...
Ob er meinen Einwand _'wenn Du den Fahrer ablenkst und ihn in einen Unfall treibst, wird aus dem Risiko des Stehengelassenwerdens die Sicherheit des Fahrtausfalls'_ verstanden hat ... wir werden es nie erfahren


----------



## sharky (2. Januar 2018)

auch lustig finde ich die vielen PM die man bekommt und zu irgendeinem thema befragt wird, die von den absendern wahllos an irgendwelche nutzer geschickt werden, ohne mal zu schauen, ob derjenige vielleicht auch nur annähernd schon mal was drüber geschrieben hat

so wie 
- gute marken im fullybereich (sehr allgemein)
- gute gps tracker
- rutschen der sattelstütze
- welches boost kettenblatt
- talas defekt
um nur mal ein paar zu nennen. ist das hier ein forum oder eine private beratungsstelle?


----------



## memphis35 (2. Januar 2018)

Jepp , da sollte man einen eigenen Thread zu solchen Dingen aufmachen .
Der beste bei mir war mal einer der mitteilte er fährt mit Freundin 2 Wochen auf Urlaub in die Berge und geplant hat jeden zweiten Tag eine Biketour zu machen . Die Frage dazu war wieviel Bikebekleidung er mitnehmen solle . Auf meine Antwort er soll doch Mutti fragen , die wußte immer schon die Anzahl der benötigten Unterhosen für einen ganzen Urlaub mußte ich mich arrogantes Arschl---ch beschimpfen lassen


----------



## sharky (2. Januar 2018)

ich verlasse solche unterhaltungen sofort nach einer entsprechenden antwort ohne die möglichkeit, dass man nochmal drauf antwortet
das tue ich mir wirklich nicht an

nettes neues avatar hast


----------



## Altmetal (3. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> auch lustig finde ich die vielen PM die man bekommt und zu irgendeinem thema befragt wird, die von den absendern wahllos an irgendwelche nutzer geschickt werden, ohne mal zu schauen, ob derjenige vielleicht auch nur annähernd schon mal was drüber geschrieben hat
> 
> so wie
> - gute marken im fullybereich (sehr allgemein)
> ...


Dann brauchst Du nur ein paar Standardantworten:
- gute marken im fullybereich (sehr allgemein) --> Zündapp, Fischer, gebraucht noch Outdoor und McKenzie
- gute gps tracker --> egal, Google und die NSA wissen eh, wo du lang gefahren bist, also bei Bedarf einfach anrufen
- rutschen der sattelstütze --> Loch bohren, M8 Schraube mit Mutter durch und dann hält das
.- welches boost kettenblatt --> das rote, weil rot macht schnell
- talas defekt --> na und?
usw.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Januar 2018)

Und ich war gerade überrascht welche fragen du stellst @sharky 

dann aber gesehen wie alt der thread ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. Januar 2018)

Damals hatte ich noch keinen Drehmomentschlüssel der Skalen mit beidem hatte 

Und Tante Gugel spuckte nix eindeutiges aus damals


----------

